# LOOKING TO ADOPT/BUY in CT



## FrostysGirl (Jun 6, 2015)

I'm located in central CT and looking to adopt a few birds to keep my 6 pigeons company. I would like some hens as 5/6 are cocks as far as I know. Prefer homers and homer crosses. Thanks!!!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I'm in Mass, and have a rescue loft. Occasionally I have oops babies that I missed the eggs on. But right now I'm also in need of a couple of hens. Where in Conn are you?


----------



## Lozuufy (Oct 13, 2015)

I have seen ads on craigslist for homing pigeons in CT, most are for white homing pigeons. I'm in Mass and have a couple extra roller hens but no homers.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Lozuufy said:


> I have seen ads on craigslist for homing pigeons in CT, most are for white homing pigeons. I'm in Mass and have a couple extra roller hens but no homers.


Where in Ma are you? I would be interested in your hens.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If you are flying your birds, then you don't want to fly rollers with homers. The rollers would get lost if they followed the homers.


----------



## sueC5 (May 19, 2013)

Hi, I live on Long Island, New york and have 18 pigeons that I must give up. They are very healthy birds .Husband & I are moving in with our daughter and can not keep them . They range in age from 2years to 8 years old. They all came to me as hurt baby birds. Thank you!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

What breed are they? Are they mixed? Are they pairs?


----------



## sueC5 (May 19, 2013)

H i Jay3 ,you know what ,they are just my pets.Some I guess are paired, I have gotten rid of their eggs once they laid them,switched in fake eggs. This was a fun thing for my grandkids to see. We spoon fed them and they are all in good health. I should have thought about this long term,but I didn"t. I'm just hoping that I can get them into a good home to live out the rest of their lives. Thanks for getting back to me. Sue


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Sue, you really should start a new thread of your own. More people may notice it then.
I'll PM you on how to do that.


----------

